# Calvinist ministers and theologians (past and present)



## Barnpreacher (Dec 7, 2007)

Category:Calvinist ministers and theologians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know you have to take Wikipedia with a grain of salt, but I thought this was a helpful resource when looking for some quick info on a Calvinist minister or theologian.


----------

